# 105, double and triple



## collarboneclub (Aug 22, 2006)

- newbie alert!-

my 105 bike with a non shimano double crankset works smoothly, quickly and reliably....
my 105 bike with a non shimano triple crankset does NOT work smoothly reliably or quickly. in fact it is very cranky. soooo, do i look at the derrailleur, the crankset, both? or is this a common problem with the 105 series using any triple crank?  
CBC


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

collarboneclub said:


> - newbie alert!-
> 
> my 105 bike with a non shimano double crankset works smoothly, quickly and reliably....
> my 105 bike with a non shimano triple crankset does NOT work smoothly reliably or quickly. in fact it is very cranky. soooo, do i look at the derrailleur, the crankset, both? or is this a common problem with the 105 series using any triple crank?
> CBC


I have had an FSA triple crankset that I could never get to shift properly. Installed a Shimano CS and all was well.

Other than that, it is just a matter of adjustment, unless something is bent or bkoken.

TF


----------



## collarboneclub (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks TF, as the triple bike is still new i will see what the LBS can do to smooth it up. if no luck i will switch to a shimano set. better anyway
CBC


----------

